# كسر الخواطر



## eric489

Hi everyone,


Came over this in one of Fayruz's famous songs (bint al shalabiya).

I've already heard ans used the phrasing بخطرك upon leaving or saying goodbye, does it have any link ?


Thanks in advance


----------



## abdalhamid

Pose la en contexte pour qu'on puisse t'aider !


----------



## eric489

حد القناطر
محبوبي ناطر
كسر الخواطر
ياولفي ماهان عليا


----------



## abdalhamid

حد القناطر = chez les écluses
محبوبي ناطر = mon amoureux m'attend 
كسر الخواطر = casser l'esprit
ياولفي ماهان عليا = oh mon coeur ! je ne vais pas le laisse tomber .


----------



## eric489

abdalhamid said:


> حد القناطر = chez les écluses
> محبوبي ناطر = mon amoureux m'attend
> كسر الخواطر = casser l'esprit
> ياولفي ماهان عليا = oh mon coeur ! je ne vais pas le laisse tomber .



Merci de la traduction mais j'ai posté les paroles pour replacer le contexte.

Je ne comprends pas le sens de l'expression كسر الخواطر dans ce contexte-ci.


----------



## abdalhamid

Par example quand mon enfant me demande quelque chose et je ne  lui donne pas ce qu'il veut donc , on dit en arabe كسر بخاطرة ca veut dire ( il ne la lui pas donner ce q'il veut ou il ne lui pas fait ce qu'il veut ) et ca va le blesser ou casser son état d'esprit  ,   .... ( blesser quelq'un ou casser son état d'esprit = كسر بخاطرة ) .


----------



## eric489

merci !

et بخطرك lorsqu'on dit aurevoir, initialement ça veut dire quoi ? (ton esprit).

Et quelle est la différence entre baal   et ?خطر


----------



## abdalhamid

l'esprit = النفس 
qu'est-ce que c'est " baal " ?

خطر = le danger


----------



## eric489

البال.

زي في العبارة : در بالك او راحة البال


----------



## abdalhamid

âme ou l'esprit 

 البال ​


----------



## abdalhamid

ce n'est pas خطر c'est خاطر  et c'est comme بال . 
car خطر =danger , mais خاطر = baal .


----------



## eric489

D'accord mais je demande quelle est la différence d'utilisation des deux termes


----------



## abdalhamid

Il n'y a pas de différence ! les deux sont pareils .


----------



## eric489

اشكرك كثير على الاجوبة 

اين تعلمت الفرنسية ؟

تكتب بشكل جيد


----------



## abdalhamid

De rien , je suis étudiant à une université et je suis un des meilleurs étudiant à mon département ( le deprtement de français ) .

Je te conseille , pour avoir une bonne langue il faut la pratiquer ...  Bonne nuit !


----------



## Bakr

كسر الخواطر a le sens de: (nom) Déception, Désenchantement..
(verbe) Décevoir, Désenchanter..


----------

